# cabinet and PSU suggestions please.......



## Gamer09 (Dec 27, 2012)

i need a suggestion for a cabinet and PSU!!!!!
i have
CPU - intel core i5 3570k
mobo - asus pz77 v pro
RAM - 2  4 GB corsair vengeance, so 8 gb
GRAPHICS - ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX650 2GB GDDR5 Graphics Card
HDD - 1TB Seagate Barracuda

please help out in this anyone


----------



## vkl (Dec 27, 2012)

^^Mention the budget.
If budget is not an issue then get corsair carbide 400R ~4.8k and corsair GS600 -4.4k
Corsair cx430v2 ~2.5k is more than enough for the config though.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 27, 2012)

Atleast mention your maximum budget for both the items


----------



## Gamer09 (Dec 27, 2012)

sorry, my bad!!! for both max budget is 8k


----------



## hitman4 (Dec 27, 2012)

corsair gs600 4.3k
corsair 300r 3.7k


----------



## Gamer09 (Dec 27, 2012)

and plz suggest me where to buy also, bcoz when i searched for online shopping there the price will be 500 to 700rs more than u say here

and i can push my budget to max 9k

hitman, plz see the price here *www.flipkart.com/corsair-300r/p/itmd8bfzeqz4yfqc?pid=CABD8BYGYYF6U4HP&ref=2107b33e-e246-4b7e-8d6f-5b63c01c7fa8&srno=m_1_1&otracker=from-search&query=corsair%20300r

and for psu u tld the price 4.3 k ---- *www.theitdepot.com/details-Corsair+Gaming+Series+600W+Power+Supply+(GS600)_P8928.html


----------



## hitman4 (Dec 27, 2012)

these are prices from nehru place delhi

if you can push your budget to 9k
then go for gs600 and 400r


----------



## Gamer09 (Dec 27, 2012)

god, plz suggest mewhere to buy in online or in bangalore

and why everyone suggesting corsair only?? i was having cooler master in mind(for cabinet)


----------



## hitman4 (Dec 27, 2012)

corsair gs600 @ 4.5k
NZXT Guardian @ 4.6k

the ship to all ovr india


----------



## image (Dec 27, 2012)

hitman4 said:


> these are prices from nehru place delhi
> 
> if you can push your budget to 9k
> then go for gs600 and 400r



Which shop in Nehru Place ?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 27, 2012)

corsair 400R is a very good cabby.thats why every one is suggesting it but i guess its price is on higher side for now.but for its build quality,features its worth every penny you are going to spend.


----------



## Gamer09 (Dec 28, 2012)

for overclocking cpu and all , is 600 watts PSU enough??????

and for PSU, seasonic is of corsair only right?? is that a good choice to go for  seasonic psu??? or should stick on corsair only???

one more, i'm new to overclock, don ask questions about it, i'm goin to do that in future not now but need a good suggestion for PSU for OC and all


----------



## hitman4 (Dec 28, 2012)

image said:


> Which shop in Nehru Place ?



mass computers



Gamer09 said:


> for overclocking cpu and all , is 600 watts PSU enough??????
> 
> and for PSU, seasonic is of corsair only right?? is that a good choice to go for  seasonic psu??? or should stick on corsair only???
> 
> one more, i'm new to overclock, don ask questions about it, i'm goin to do that in future not now but need a good suggestion for PSU for OC and all


well i would prefer corsair over seasonic because of its after sale service.....
600w is more than enough because your graphic card does not consume that much power....


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 28, 2012)

Gamer09 said:


> for overclocking cpu and all , is 600 watts PSU enough??????
> 
> and for PSU, *seasonic is of corsair only right*?? is that a good choice to go for  seasonic psu??? or should stick on corsair only???
> 
> one more, i'm new to overclock, don ask questions about it, i'm goin to do that in future not now but need a good suggestion for PSU for OC and all



nope you are wrong.actually corsair doesn't produce PSU.its seasonic or FSP or some other companies.corsair,CM,many other companies get psus from these companies and sell them with their brand names.between corsair GS 600w and seasonic SII 620W, i will prefer SII 620W because it is more efficient and also uber quiet but you can't go wrong with any of them.they both are very good PSUs.
and yes 600w should be more than sufficient for overclocking those components.even you can add 7970 instead of gtx650.

btw you may want to look at this thread,
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/157213-corsair-cmpsu-600guk-how-psu.html#post1810702


----------

